# Zinsser Bullseye Shelac



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Has any body out there had any experience with thinning Bullseye Shelac? I know it says on the can not to thin it but I would like to wipe it on if possible. If I can't thin it what kind of wiping finish can I put on over it?


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

You can definitely thin it with denatured alcohol. I usually thin it with a 50/50 mixture which results in (I believe) a "1lb cut." The common advice is to use the dewaxed shellac (Zinsser Seal Coat) when using a different top coat (ie poly.)


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmmm, I didn't know it said that on the can, but you can certainly thin it with DNA. I do it all the time. Regular bullseye shellac has wax in it and shouldn't really be top-coated with anything other than additional shellac. The wax may make topcoats peel.

However, zinsser also makes a product called "Sealcoat" which is just dewaxed shellac (which you can also thin). You can topcoat that with anything. It is ideal for sealing stains and dyes before topcoats.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It can be cut with no problems…not certain why they would say that unless you have one of their new "synthetic shellacs". I have no idea what those things are, but they are being introduced.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Shellac can also be thinned with 99% Isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I think they're required to say not to thin it because it's low voc compliant and the goverment won't allow THEM to allow YOU to add voc's to it because, well, it makes the baby seals sad.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Shellac can be thinned with DNA or isopropyl alcohol, the 99.9% stuff should be used - don't want the water. The isopropyl is good when brushing because it evaporates slower and gives more open time. Bulls eye shellac is a 3# cut, and SealCoat is 2# cut. I like to brush a 1-1/2# cut. A 1# cut means 16 oz or 1 lb weight of shellac dissolved in 128 oz or 1 gallon liquid. Golden tacklon brushes are by far the best for shellac.

Shellac sets very quickly and is typically not wiped on. The technique of French polishing is used to apply with a rag. It's a slow tedious process. Brushing or spraying (especially large surfaces) is recommended. Jeff Jewitt at Homestead Finishing has some very good info on shellac at his website.


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

I thin it with denatured alcohol 50/50 and wipe it on with a lint-free rag. I've had good experience. I've also used 0000 steel wool and "massaged" it into the grain - then wipe the excess with a clean rag - not sure if this is a prescribed method but it works well for me. If you're new to shellac, I'd suggest thinning it more than 50/50… there is no harm it just takes longer get a good build up.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Apparently most DNA you can get isn't very good quality and higher quality DNA makes a difference in the finish.
http://www.shellac.net/alcohol.html

Credit to bhog the lac guru.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe you will get frustrated trying to wipe shellac, just thin and brush. And I would not apply a wiping finish of any sort over it, actually I wouldn't apply any finish over it. Either just use the shellac or use whatever else, unless you believe there some contamination in the wood that you need to seal.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

As for the quality of DNA, I've compared the so called high quality stuff and the cheap box store stuff and found absolutely no difference in the dissolving of flakes, application of the finish, cure time, or quality of the cured finish. The box store DNA will contain much more methyl alcohol, 40-75%, whereas Behlen and some of the others contain 90% or more ethyl alcohol. A proper respirator should be used when spraying, and brushing for lengthy periods, regardless which you choose to use.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wipe/rub on is my favorite technique with shellac. I thin with DNA in 1:1 ratio.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I always thin mine at least 50%


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

When I used a lot of Shellac, I used Methyl Hydrate (as below) at 50/50 for thinning.

It also helps it dry a lot faster. I would only Brush it on. Nothing on top of that except more Shellac if desired.

I also used as a "Quick Dry Sealer" on other woods if they were to have a Painted Finish.

Note the other uses in the Ad. It's also what they sell as Gas Line Anti Freeze for your car, only a lot cheaper this way. ...LOL..

This stuff is Highly Flammable, burns with a HOT Blue Flame that you can barely see. So … Be Careful Using It and in a well ventilated area.










Good Luck: Rick


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Shellac already dries fast, any faster and your brush will be stuck to the finish.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Shellac already dries fast, any faster and your brush will be stuck to the finish.
> 
> - Rick M.


Not on it's own it doesn't. It also depends on what type of Shellac I've been using what I explained above, for a long time. I know what I'm talking about. You?

"any faster and your brush will be stuck to the finish." HA! HA! HA! That was very Funny.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

"It also helps it dry a lot faster". Faster than what?


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. A lot of good information here. I believe I will thin with 50/50 DA and see what happens. I will also brush it on instead of wipe. Any suggestions foam or brush?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Foam brushes usually say right on the handle "not for use with shellac or lacquer". That's because they will often dissolve, leaving you with a mess. For brushing shellac, a chip brush is often all you need, the better ones don't shed bristles (as much) and leave you with a fairly good finish. You also don't have to clean them, just let the shellac harden on the brush and put it away. The next time you need to use it, suspend it in the shellac (or alcohol) for about 15 minutes before use and it softens right up.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

The superfine bristles of golden taklon artist brushes work best for me. I have a couple from an arts and crafts supplier, and Walmart has some in the arts and crafts part of the store - I don't see the 2" at Walmart anymore, but the local one has some ~1-1/2". Jeff Jewitt recommends them for shellac, and after using them I agree.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Not on it s own it doesn t. It also depends on what type of Shellac
> - Rick


So what type of shellac are you using that doesn't dry fast enough?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> "It also helps it dry a lot faster". Faster than what?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I don't really know? BYE!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Not on it s own it doesn t. It also depends on what type of Shellac
> - Rick
> So what type of shellac are you using that doesn t dry fast enough?
> - Rick M.


I can't remember! Bye!


----------

